

Whistleblower William Binney on NSA Internet surveillance program Stellar Wind - bascule
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=590cy1biewc#at=35s

======
e3pi
Revealing this revolving door of corrupt NSA execs and the vast intelligence
industry sprawl outside Fort Meade is far more frightening then what is the
popular angst today. William Binney is another brave whistle blowing hero.

